# 12x12x12 for Dart Frog Conversation



## Andrew Lee (Jan 21, 2014)

As a preclaimer, let us please keep this discussion civilized. So, 12x12x18 seems okay for one to two frogs right? However, I just wanted to know why I can't fit in a terrestrial frog like auratus in a 12x12x12 if it has the same footprint and my frogs don't climb? Maybe I am just stupid but I need someone to enlighten me. Thanks!


----------



## JenniBee (Jun 22, 2015)

They climb in the wild, usually up to 6'.


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

Andrew Lee said:


> So, 12x12x18 seems okay for one to two frogs right?


A pair of thumbnails. I wouldn't keep a pair of anything from the _Dendrobates_ genus in a viv with a footprint that small.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I had a trio of Variabilis in a 12" x 12" x 18" with a small brom cluster that filled the tank from side to side, I got tons of eggs all laid in film cans below the broms. After about a year I felt so bad about the space I gave the frogs to a good friend in the Midwest and gave the tank away. If you want to give something the bare minimum get a spider but not an Auratus or better yet a dwarf orchid tank. 12" x 12" x12" is just too durned small for anything but raising a few thumb babies for a couple of months.
Think about buying a frog from the rain forest and trying to create a little slice of that rain forest for them to live in rather than the minimum you can get by with. Can it be done, yes with extreme limitations, should it be done, no.


----------



## Andrew Lee (Jan 21, 2014)

JenniBee said:


> They climb in the wild, usually up to 6'.


Oh, well nvm then. And just saying to everyone on the forum, this is just a plan that I had so don't worry about me going off and stuffing frogs into jail cells!


----------



## JenniBee (Jun 22, 2015)

Andrew Lee said:


> Oh, well nvm then. And just saying to everyone on the forum, this is just a plan that I had so don't worry about me going off and stuffing frogs into jail cells!



Mark said it right. Try to create a slice of their natural habitat. They will be much more happier


----------



## Andrew Lee (Jan 21, 2014)

It is because LLL Reptile has a 12x12x12 cage for like 24 dollars(not by exo terra or zoo med) and I was like wow! That's quite cheap. But you know, 10 gallons actually have a bigger volume and are cheaper. so, yeah. Thanks everyone!


----------



## JenniBee (Jun 22, 2015)

You are most certainly welcome Andrew Lee. Can't wait to see what you build, and good luck!


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Andrew,

You might want to check out this thread if you want to discuss frog matters with people in person.
SCADS


----------

